# Winter tyres



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been using toyo h09 after a reccomend on here.due to age time to replace all 4 they are not available.
Any reccomendarions ?

225 70 15 - 112

Roger


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Odd that Roger. I had two almost new Toyo H09 tyres my local fitter said they could put on the Tiguan but because he couldn't find another pair I was unable to use them and sold at a boot sale for €30.

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I have used TOYO H09 M&S for a number of years but also found they were not available to replace two, due to MOT failure from cuts on them.

I was recommended the Michelin CrossClimate Camping Van Tyres but found they are available in R16 only

I looked at the various all season van tyres that were available in my size (195 70 R15) including:
Continental VanContact 4Season
Michelin Agilis CrossClimate
Goodyear Vector 4Seasons Cargo
Vredestein Comtrac 2 All Season +

at prices varying from £212 to £162 for the two (blackcircles.com - delivered, not fitted), the lowest price being the Vredestein.
I was a bit dubious due to the price but when I ran thru these options with my garage who will be fitting them, they immediately said to go for the Vredestein - apparently one of their customers runs a fish van and travels all around here (east central Scotland) as well as regular trips down to the Borders, in all weathers and he swears by them.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

I have just fitted the new michalin cross climate camper in 225/70/15 as i wanted the 3 peaks tyres cost £650 fitted


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks all
Not too bothered about the 3 peaks cover.
I just found they are so much better on wet tarmac and grass


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think Toyo H09's have been discontinued and replaced by Toyo 'Observe' tyres.

Observe Van | Toyo Tires

Pete


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

The tread pattern doesn't look as chunky as the original Toyo H09 I can still buy the H09s here in the UK


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

The Toyo Observe is actually a winter van tyre, as was the H09 (which I couldn't find in stock anywhere in my size). Although I have been happy with the H09s, technically they are not ideal for all year round use. 

So as All-Season tyres have become much more widely available in the UK, I wanted to fit those.
The Toyo Celsius Cargo is their All-Season van tyre, which I did consider - they are a reasonable price but blackcircles didn't have them and mytyres delivery time was too long for me.

Hence I went with the Vredestein. I can't comment on how they drive yet as the garage still have my van to do the welding required to pass the MOT.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When another pair of Toyo H09 could not be found my local garage fitted 4 all season Trocmoh Trac Savers 215. 60R17 for €450. I think Chinese.
Although it's on our Tiguan I immediately noticed the difference to the previous Continental All Season ones in ride and handling. 
Much softer and smoother ride with more positive steering. As they are softer, I doubt they will last as long as the old Continentals of 8 years and 96,000 kms.

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

That's worth knowing, Ray, as funnily enough I've been looking at what's available for our Tiguan too, maybe sometime before winter weather sets in here in Scotland.
It came with Hankook summer tyres, which performed OK in last year's snow since it's 4Motion drive, but I know from my previous car, which was only 2WD, that winter tyres do make a huge difference when they are cold, especially on braking - I tested that out over in Glenshee in January one year!
I'm torn between the Michelin Crossclimate 2 SUV and the Pirelli Cinturato All Season SF2 XL - the latter are self sealing as are the Hankooks, although the car came with a spare so not sure why?
However, I can't seem to find the make you mentioned from any of my usual UK suppliers. 
(Sorry if this is drifting off topic!)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I did get them fitted in France Roger. Profil Plus La Haye Du Puits · 1 Rte de Lessay, 50250 La Haye, France

Personally, I would not have a car without a spare, even if it's only a space saver to get out of trouble.
Last and only flat on the Tiguan was in an underground car park so had to put the space saver on to get to any garage.

Ray.


----------

